# Sendmail: x-authentication-warning ... claimed to be Local IP



## sidney2017 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi,

after having installed sendmail 8.17.1 on FreeBSD 13, the following warning message appears in the mail header on the recipient side:

Domainname sm-mta [46633]: 1BSNHHd3046633:* x-authentication-warning:* Domainname.tld: Host dslb-047-123-052-076.XXX.044.pools.tcom-ip.de [X.X.X.X] *claimed to be [192.168.0.30]
*
So far I only knew a similar message, which can be avoided with entries in /etc/mail/trusted-users for example:


> X-Authentication-Warning: host: user set sender to other *using -f *...



Does anyone of you know how I can prevent this entry in the header of the emails I send with sendmail?

Thanks in advance and kind regards
Sidney2017


----------



## covacat (Dec 29, 2021)

compile without 
PICKY_HELO_CHECK (make config)
or fix your sending host HELO greeting


----------



## sidney2017 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi,

thanks for your hint to PICKY_HELO_CHECK!

How can one fix the sending host HELO greeting?

Is it possible to *DISABLE *that PICKY_HELO_CHECK by editing the .mc-file and generating a new sendmail.cf?
Or will I have to recompile sendmail?

Here is explained how one can *ENABLE* by help of the sendmail.*mc* file:

*3.4.42*


> Ordinarily, sendmail doesn’t care what the calling host calls itself. All sendmail cares about is that this name is the canonical name of a machine. If you care whether the HELO hostname matches the real hostname of the calling machine, you can add a line such as the following to your *Build m4 file: APPENDDEF(`confENVDEF´, `-DPICKY_HELO_CHECK´)*
> 
> With PICKY_HELO_CHECK defined, a mismatch (other than the local machine calling itself localhost) will cause the following warning to be logged: Host realname claimed to be heloname
> 
> Note that this check is ordinarily turned off because a large number of hosts on the Internet use a name that is different from their canonical name.*



I installed sendmail 8.17.1 with "*pkg *install sendmail".

Will I have to remove that package before compiling sendmail from the ports without PICKY HELO CHECK?

Thanks and kind regards
Sidney2017


----------



## covacat (Dec 29, 2021)

you have to build it like that


----------



## sidney2017 (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks, but is it recommendable to delete the sendmail-package I installed with "pkg install" before building the sendmail version with the port?

Thanks and best regards
Sidney2017


----------



## covacat (Dec 29, 2021)

you can't install it from ports otherwise
make config all deinstall install


----------



## sidney2017 (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks again, it works!

Kind regards
Sidney2017


----------

